# Who is your favorite masonic author?



## jwhoff (Mar 4, 2011)

Joseph Fort Newton was a God sent.  The man was brilliant.  Claudy, Haywood, Street and, of course, the unbelievable works of Albert Pike.  Not so much his writing style, but his volume of knowledge.


----------



## coachn (Mar 5, 2011)

I like Charles Clyde Hunt's works.  Easy to read, understand and to the point.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think I have a favorite yet...still too many left to read!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 9, 2011)

Joesph A. Walkes, Jr.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 21, 2011)

Seeing as I just started on my journey I haven't really read any of them. What would be your suggestion to a new EA to start with?


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Mar 21, 2011)

H.L. Haywood is my hands down favorite. He  has a way of breaking it all down potato head style.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 23, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> Seeing as I just started on my journey I haven't really read any of them. What would be your suggestion to a new EA to start with?


 
You are allowed to read anything in print.  But try to stick with some of the overall masonic principles for the time being. Definitely read your monitor on the EA section.  

Specifically pick up a copy of _Symbolism of the Three Degrees_ by Oliver Day Street.  Read the first section on EA over again until you have absorbed it.  Then read the FC and MM upon receiving the degrees.  It's never too early to start receiving *light*.  The mason who just learns the esoteric work is a sad mason indeed.

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

Hey brother!  Keep listing those authors who attract your interest.  It helps a guy along in building up his library.  I do appreciate and take note of your insights.  I'm sure we all do.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 23, 2011)

After your MM degree read The Secrets of Hiram Abif: A Key to Understanding Masonic Symbolism by John Hisner. Although a few of his points are a little out there, I believe it is one of the easiest and educational books I have read in recent years.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 24, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> You are allowed to read anything in print.  But try to stick with some of the overall masonic principles for the time being. Definitely read your monitor on the EA section.
> 
> Specifically pick up a copy of _Symbolism of the Three Degrees_ by Oliver Day Street.  Read the first section on EA over again until you have absorbed it.  Then read the FC and MM upon receiving the degrees.  It's never too early to start receiving *light*.  The mason who just learns the esoteric work is a sad mason indeed.
> 
> ...


 
I just ordered my copy of the book. It should be here first part of next week. When I started this journey I told myself I was going to enjoy it and learn as much as I could on my way up. I don't want to just rush through all the work just so I can call myself as Master Mason. I want to learn what it means to be one also. That being said I just wish I could hurry up and learn it. I am so anxious to get through my EA work onto the next step.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Mar 30, 2011)

There are a couple of authors that will be on par with those listed above one day: Chis Hodapp and Stephen Defoe.  I really enjoy their work.


----------

